# New to the Board



## Farley (Apr 5, 2007)

Good Day All:

Just wanted to drop by and introduce myself.

I've never been in the forces but am interested in militaria, and keep myself informed on current world events. Also am relatively well-read on WW1 and 2. Finally, the reason for my nickname is that my last name is "Mowatt", as in the Canadian author "Farley Mowat", though my surname is spelled with only one "T".

Look forward to interesting conversations,

Farley


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Read the rules of the forum and dont be a one post wonder.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome. Ditto on what Adler said.


----------



## Farley (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen! Am just preparing to post in the political thread. Look forward to discussions.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome! Please participate.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome mate.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 5, 2007)

And no Birds Sang by farley was great war novel


----------



## Farley (Apr 5, 2007)

PBFoot:

Another great read of FM's was Grey Seas Under: if you like sea stories especially. It is the story of a tugboat called the Franklin, which operated in the Atlantic salvaging torpedoed ships during WW2. Some of the episodes depicted illustrate the great lengths to which men went to save these ships, their crews, and their valuable cargoes for the war effort.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the board Farley.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome farley


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Marriott (Apr 14, 2007)

welcome, enjoy the boards


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

It still cracks me up when someone newer welcomes someone who joined 2 weeks before them! 

Its okay though, you are just being polite.


----------



## Antartic (Apr 26, 2007)

I am new too and still figger'n how to work this forum.

I am looking for a copy of a video listed as exploring the Me262.
if some one on this forum has copy of this 9 minute video I sure
would like to get a copy.

I am a resin cast kit Mfg. prototyping the BMW 003/4 German jet
engine in 1/10th scale looking for as much research material as
I can find.

thanks

Antartic


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2007)

Try posting your message in the Aviation requests board, you might get a better response there.


----------

